# Fav all time Knicks



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Im bored and I was in the mood for something fun to talk about regarding the Knicks for a change. Everything discussed about the Knicks these days is negative and depressing... Who is your top 10 favorite Knicks all time? Not 10 best, but your 10 favorite.

here is mine:

1. Bernard King(my idol growing up)
2. Ewing( I grew to love him so much over the years)
3. Oakley(mr. lunchpail, the man no one opponent dare mess with)
4. Starks(classic over-achiever, all heart and hard work and exciting and enthusiastic style)
5. Trent Tucker( for all the young'ns you should have seen this guy nail the long distance trey, dood was money from 25 feet out)
6. Mason( I just liked his physical style)
7. Xavier Mcdaniel(this dood just scared the opponents with his menacing look, had mad game too.)
8. Micheal Ray Richardson( if he stayed off drugs he would be talked about along the lines of greatest pg's ever with Magic and Stockton. mr. excitement=sugar ray
9. Greg Butler(ultimate fan favorite 12th man)
10. Herb Williams(another ultimate fan favorite 12th man, except this cat had game just was a bit old when he came to the Knicks, did good job backing up Ewing.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i can see i am much older than you...anyway here goes

Earl "the pearl" Monroe
Willis Reed
Walt "clyde" frazier
Bernard King
Bob Mcadoo
Latrell Spreewell
Michael ray Richardson
Patrick Ewing
Xavier Mcdaniel
John Starks


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> i can see i am much older than you...anyway here goes
> 
> Earl "the pearl" Monroe
> ...


If you are older than 27 yes you are. Are you assuming Iv enever heard of Reed,Frazier, and Black Jesus?
I listed my favorite, what does my age have to do with that.
oh and yes I have heard of Dean the Dream Meminger, Dick Barnett, Cazzie Russel, Dave Debusschere, Bill Bradley, Dave the rave Stallworth, Mike Riordan, and my main man Hawthorne Wingo. oh cant forget my late 70's and early 80's boys- Sly Williams, Truck Robinson, Marvin Webster, Bill Cartwright, Rory Sparrow, Ray Williams,Ernie Grunfeld, Ken the Animal Bannister, Eddie Lee Wilkens. You could be older than me? Whats your point?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Dont be so sensitive,it was just an observation...Every player you selected was from the post Bernard King era,and no one from the championship years...I am suprised you know those "old timers as well....Wingo was a huge crowd favorite...

Its kind of like asking who your favorite Lakers were and Magic and kareem along with Shaq and Kobe were your favorites...Since I am 43 I would include Wilt,Elgin and Jerry West.I just found your perspective interesting..


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

One more thing...Did you ever see the Pearl play in his prime????


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Ok, I got a basketball game that I have to leave for shortly, so I'm not going to make my list yet. I just had to comment that Ewing has to be 1 or 2 on the Knicks list. There's no way he can be any lower. He has most of the records, I can see him behind Reed, because he brought our championship here, but no one other then that. Ewing played his whole career here, is one of the best centers of all time, and made us a year after year playoff contender, though no championships. Gotta give him love.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

My all time favorite:
1.Walt Frazier
2.Earl "The Pearl"
3.Patrick Ewing
4.John Starks
5.Willis Reed


----------

